# 30SKIP on R15?



## topflight70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it possible to enable the 30SKIP feature on R15 receivers?

I have it enabled on my HR21P, but can't seem to get it working on my R15.:scratch:


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

topflight70 said:


> Is it possible to enable the 30SKIP feature on R15 receivers?
> 
> I have it enabled on my HR21P, but can't seem to get it working on my R15.:scratch:


Nope. R15/16 DVR's only offer 30 second SLIP at this time. Since it's been one of the #1 requests since the HD (and R22) DVR's got it but still hasn't materialized, I wouldn't expect it anytime soon.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

This is one thing the R15/16 needs....


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> This is one thing the R15/16 needs....


Indeed...........


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> This is one thing the R15/16 needs....


Ask for it again. Maybe it will work this time. <ahem>


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Ask for it again. Maybe it will work this time. <ahem>


Everyones been asking, and asking.... When I first got my R15 it didn't even have the "Slip" feature.... I complained because even my VCR<<<What's that? had a 30 sec Slip.....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Everyones been asking, and asking.... When I first got my R15 it didn't even have the "Slip" feature.... I complained because even my VCR<<<What's that? had a 30 sec Slip.....


Really? I've heard horror stories about the R15 and it's early releases of software, but no SLIP??? Did it have "pause"?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Really? I've heard horror stories about the R15 and it's early releases of software, but no SLIP??? Did it have "pause"?


Yes it had "Pause".... Sheeze..... :nono:

I ordered my first R15 right when D* announced it was switching to the "Leased" model instead of "Owned" since I owned 2 Tivos at the time and was debating on upgrading that news just pushed me into it sooner, since I prefer to own my equipment. I hated it for about the first week, but I put it in my main location and "Forced" myself to use it, now I prefer it to the TiVo (R10) in my son's room. It wasn't horrible just different.


----------



## jersey73 (Nov 20, 2007)

I could be completely naive, but wouldn't this be just a pretty "simple" software change for DirecTV?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jersey73 said:


> I could be completely naive, but wouldn't this be just a pretty "simple" software change for DirecTV?


Except the software change needs to be changed by NDS.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

I know I quit posting but had to chime in. The 30 sec skip probably will *never* make it to the R15 . I would suggest spending more for A HD DVR which does have it or switch service providers. I think the latter is the way to go to showing DirecTV they need to value there customers wishes.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jfeco said:


> I know I quit posting but had to chime in. The 30 sec skip probably will *never* make it to the R15 . I would suggest spending more for A HD DVR which does have it or switch service providers. I think the latter is the way to go to showing DirecTV they need to value there customers wishes.


Or an R22 SD receiver....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I think the issue has more to do with the fact that NDS is developing the R15/R16 and DirecTV handles software development for all the other receivers. DirecTV can only get NDS to do so much as it pertains to their contract with NDS. If 30SKIP wasn't spelled out in the specs then NDS might be leveraging that functionality for more money. DirecTV might just think that it is not cost effective to pay that premium. By developing stuff in-house, DirecTV can decide what functionality they want in their receivers.

- Merg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> By developing stuff in-house, DirecTV can decide what functionality they want in their receivers.


That may be how the theory goes, but the execution suggests that having control over what you want doesn't always translate into it working as expected.


----------



## dongurian (Aug 3, 2007)

topflight70 said:


> Is it possible to enable the 30SKIP feature on R15 receivers?
> 
> I have it enabled on my HR21P, but can't seem to get it working on my R15.:scratch:


How did you enable skip on HR21???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dongurian said:


> How did you enable skip on HR21???


Same as the HR20's, do a keyword search for 30skip and then all. It won't find anything but it will enable the 30 second skip, to go back do the same but for 30slip.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I understand there is pressure from advertisers to stop Sat and cable PVR's from fast forwarding through commercials...hope this is not true, it would be horrible being forced to watch adverts..

I have new DVD's that will not let me skip through the previews, I can FF through them but can't skip them.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> I understand there is pressure from advertisers to stop Sat and cable PVR's from fast forwarding through commercials...hope this is not true, it would be horrible being forced to watch adverts..
> 
> I have new DVD's that will not let me skip through the previews, I can FF through them but can't skip them.


The "delete PPV movies 24 hours after you start viewing it" routine was bad enough, but if the program providers force outfits like DirecTV to block skipping over commercials (via SKIP or SLIP) they will need to rent a whole lot of warehouses to store all the DVR's they get back. Who in their right mind is going to pay $5.99/month for DVR service if it can't skip over commercials? Not me.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Who in their right mind is going to pay $5.99/month for DVR service if it can't skip over commercials? Not me.


Those of us who never record anything with commercials.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> The "delete PPV movies 24 hours after you start viewing it" routine was bad enough, but if the program providers force outfits like DirecTV to block skipping over commercials (via SKIP or SLIP) they will need to rent a whole lot of warehouses to store all the DVR's they get back. Who in their right mind is going to pay $5.99/month for DVR service if it can't skip over commercials? Not me.


One will still argue that you can still watch the program at your convienience...I can't remember if they use "skipping commercials" as a selling point anymore when marketing these PVR's???...I know "watch shows when you want" as a selling point...anyone??


----------

